# 1968 GTO enduro bumper help



## 66GTOconvclone (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello all, thanks for tips on the headers, now I am jumping back to try and finish my 68. Is there some special primer or way to prepare the surface of the bumper to keep primer sticking to it? I bought one from a swap meet a few years ago that needs redone, its in decent shape, just a few nicks and scratches. I filled them with spot putty and sanded and primered it but its been sitting (inside) for a year and now its peeling in some places. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You may want to shoot Andy68GTO a PM he had his 68 done. He may be able to help you out. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Sloop_John_B (Mar 22, 2008)

Last I heard you need I special primer, but my advice is coming from the mid 1980's, so maybe Andy can help you out.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You will need an adhesion promoter, here are instructions from PPG;



> 1. Sand substrate with 400 grit paper. Blow off surface.
> 2. Clean with SX1004 Plastic Cleaner & Prep.
> Application Procedure: 1. Apply 1 light coat of SX1050 Plastic Adhesion Promoter, then 1 full wet coat,
> allowing 5 minutes between coats. Use 20-25 psi at the gun for conventional equipment
> ...


----------

